# الإصدار الجديد من سكربت إدارة الإعلانات phpAds



## Yes_Or_No (31 مارس 2006)

*الإصدار الجديد من سكربت إدارة الإعلانات phpAds*

هذا هو الإصدار الجديد من هذا السكربت العملاق فى أدارة الإعلانات فى موقعك  

phpAdsNew-2.0.6


http://www.phpadsnew.com

Download​


----------

